# Decent tack shops near Basingstoke?



## wench (13 November 2015)

I'm off out on a little road trip to Basingstoke later on today from the midlands... Are there any tack shops near Basingstoke that are worth a visit?

I'm not after anything in particular, so ideally somewhere I can browse without having to purchase if I don't find anything I want!


----------



## Tory27 (13 November 2015)

Hiya, 

There is a Robinsons Megastore in Basingstoke. Might be worth a browse? 
 Winklebury Way, Basingstoke, Hampshire RG23 8BB
Happy Shopping.


----------



## asmp (13 November 2015)

There's also Park Farm which is worth a look.  Obviously not as big as Robinsons but I quite often find in Robinsons that they don't have what I'm looking for even though they have tons of stuff!

http://parkfarmoakley.co.uk


----------



## Gingersmum (17 November 2015)

Scats (Mole Valley) is on A33 just outside Basingstoke.


----------



## monte1 (17 November 2015)

eileen douglas tackshop at eversley?


----------

